# Bad master cylinder



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what my options are for replacing a front master cylinder? I recently purchased a 96 sportsman and been getting it back in shape from many years of storage. I went to change the brake pads and looked in the resivior on the master cylinder. It looks ugly in there. Alot of white particles looks like it is some form of corrosion. Was looking at a new master cylinder but didn't want to flip the $150 if I can do something cheaper. Is there a rebuild kit for this year model, can I flush and clean, or buy a cheap one as a replacement. Anyone with some adive please chime in.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a guy on Ebay who sales rebuild kits. I would just search for it on Ebay.


----------



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

I did last night for about 2 hours. Not much came up as far as Polaris master rebuild kit.


----------

